# Hornet's Weely Sitdown #6



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

First I would like to thank Moparmatty for running things last week epsi:

Now....time to get this thing going....so finish up your last ends of practice and get ready to be set down


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

My FAVORITE part of working on Wed. is about to start!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This week #s are still lower then they SHOULD be.....but not tooooo bad at 16 :zip: 

We will be doing the normal ONE shooter to the PINE up to end #5....then go to two.....



archerycharlie - 29 29 29 28 29 28 31 30 29 30
Spoon13 - 33 32 32 31 32 33 30 32 33 32
psargeant - 25 27 27 28 24 23 26 27 22 23
south-paaw 29 31 28 29 29 30 29 29 30 32
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 31 31 
Hornet - 32 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 33 31
pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
blondstar- 32 30 31 29 30 30 30 29 30 31
hdracer 31 30 29 28 30 30 28 28 30 32 
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33 
X Hunter 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 33 33 32 
Crag- 32 30 31 32 30 33 30 30 33 33 
thunderbolt - 32 32 33 31 30 31 29 30 30 30 
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Va Vince 32 31 31 32 33 32 33 32 31 31
Bill "The Hammer" Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 31 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # 1.....and guess who is done? The Carolina Freakcurver.....not bad though.....although he probably would have ended up in the same place if he had shot that crazy blue and yellow Martin :doh: But welcome back to the PINE my friend.

But unlike the other Carolina shooters at least he played :darkbeer:


archerycharlie - 29 29 29 28 29 28 31 30 29 30
Spoon13 - 33 32 32 31 32 33 30 32 33 32
psargeant - *25 *27 27 28 24 23 26 27 22 23
south-paaw 29 31 28 29 29 30 29 29 30 32
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 31 31
Hornet - 32 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 33 31
pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
blondstar- 32 30 31 29 30 30 30 29 30 31
hdracer 31 30 29 28 30 30 28 28 30 32
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 33 33 32
Crag- 32 30 31 32 30 33 30 30 33 33
thunderbolt - 32 32 33 31 30 31 29 30 30 30
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Va Vince 32 31 31 32 33 32 33 32 31 31
Bill "The Hammer" Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 31 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #2.......and it's back to normal for you....archerycharlie.....slide across splinter central and take your seat next to Sarge 


archerycharlie - 29 *29 *29 28 29 28 31 30 29 30
Spoon13 - 33 32 32 31 32 33 30 32 33 32
south-paaw 29 31 28 29 29 30 29 29 30 32
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 31 31
Hornet - 32 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 33 31
pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
blondstar- 32 30 31 29 30 30 30 29 30 31
hdracer 31 30 29 28 30 30 28 28 30 32
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 33 33 32
Crag- 32 30 31 32 30 33 30 30 33 33
thunderbolt - 32 32 33 31 30 31 29 30 30 30
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Va Vince 32 31 31 32 33 32 33 32 31 31
Bill "The Hammer" Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 31 33 33


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I saw Psarge and thought you had misspelled somebodies name REALLY badly or were even playin a joke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> I saw Psarge and thought you had misspelled somebodies name REALLY badly or were even playin a joke.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 No my left handed buddy.....better known as the Dragon....came to play this week


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nice going sarge.. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

( your efforts helped me more than you... heheheeee....:wink: )

:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #3...who's it gonna be take a seat on the cut down tree? 

Looks like the other lefty is PINE bound....now don't you all confuse AC....don't face the wrong way on the PINE. 




Spoon13 - 33 32 32 31 32 33 30 32 33 32
south-paaw 29 31 *28 *29 29 30 29 29 30 32
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 31 31
Hornet - 32 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 33 31
pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
blondstar- 32 30 31 29 30 30 30 29 30 31
hdracer 31 30 29 28 30 30 28 28 30 32
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 33 33 32
Crag- 32 30 31 32 30 33 30 30 33 33
thunderbolt - 32 32 33 31 30 31 29 30 30 30
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Va Vince 32 31 31 32 33 32 33 32 31 31
Bill "The Hammer" Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 31 33 33


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> No my left handed buddy.....better known as the Dragon....came to play this week


The Dragon??

Is that because you have to keep dragon his azz out to shoot??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> nice going sarge.. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> ( your efforts helped me more than you... heheheeee....:wink: )
> 
> :tongue:


It just pushed all you normal early exiters back one end :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> The Dragon??
> 
> Is that because you have to keep dragon his azz out to shoot??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no it's because on the Hill this year he smoked so much he looked like a Dragon there was always a cloud of smoke around him.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> no it's because on the Hill this year he smoked so much he looked like a Dragon there was always a cloud of smoke around him.


Quittin smoking just ain't what it used to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Welll**.......*:zip:.. !!!

at least i beat Jarlicker,Mac,Psarge,the ONEs'... 

my work is done....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #4.....and it looks like hdracer gets to shoot NOMORE :doh: hope you aren't allergic to PINE.....

while your up though....run over and see if the cookies are ready to come out of the oven....nana didn't show up this week so I did a little baking :wink:


Spoon13 - 33 32 32 31 32 33 30 32 33 32
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 31 31
Hornet - 32 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 33 31
pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
blondstar- 32 30 31 29 30 30 30 29 30 31
hdracer 31 30 29 *28 *30 30 28 28 30 32
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 33 33 32
Crag- 32 30 31 32 30 33 30 30 33 33
thunderbolt - 32 32 33 31 30 31 29 30 30 30
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Va Vince 32 31 31 32 33 32 33 32 31 31
Bill "The Hammer" Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 31 33 33


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like some of these cats should be going to LAS. Good scores...........


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> *Welll**.......*:zip:.. !!!
> 
> at least i beat Jarlicker,Mac,Psarge,the ONEs'...
> 
> my work is done....:wink:


well heck you only needed to shoot ONE end to take them out.....:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Looks like some of these cats should be going to LAS. Good scores...........


yep....and for the record....I didn't give our boy that nickname :chortle:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry I'm late. Just got back for an MRI visit at the local military hospital. They keep late hours now. Brought my tweezers...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> Looks like some of these cats should be going to LAS. Good scores...........


I'll be there for sure. First time up, and I hopeit will not be my last.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sorry about that.....hdracer was trying to hoard the cookies in the kitchen :doh:

End #5......and three of you are gonna be safe by the skin of your teeth....one of you is gonna have PINE splinters in your rear

So Moparmatty, blondstar, Crag, and thunderbolt need to head back to the line for a mini battle 

Spoon13 - 33 32 32 31 32 33 30 32 33 32
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 31 31
Hornet - 32 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 33 31
pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
blondstar- 32 30 31 29 30 30 30 29 30 31
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 33 33 32
Crag- 32 30 31 32 30 33 30 30 33 33
thunderbolt - 32 32 33 31 30 31 29 30 30 30
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Va Vince 32 31 31 32 33 32 33 32 31 31
Bill "The Hammer" Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 31 33 33
__________________


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> yep....and for the record....I didn't give our boy that nickname :chortle:


Spill the beans, who was it?



Spoon13 said:


> I'll be there for sure. First time up, and I hopeit will not be my last.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its a blast, hopefully I can make it. Not sure if the saturday 9am line is full???


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> sorry about that*.....hdracer was trying to hoard the cookies in the kitchen :doh:*
> End #5......and three of you are gonna be safe by the skin of your teeth....one of you is gonna have PINE splinters in your rear
> 
> So Moparmatty, blondstar, Crag, and thunderbolt need to head back to the line for a mini battle
> ...


Did you say something, BH? Those cookies were very crunchy...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well it looks like blondstar is the Queen of the PINE this week.:wink:

Moparmatty - 32 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 31 31
blondstar- 32 30 31 29 30 30 *30 *29 30 31
Crag- 32 30 31 32 30 33 30 30 33 33
thunderbolt - 32 32 33 31 30 31 29 30 30 30


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

just checkin in...was counting my pennies. thinking of a new cbe sight...anybody use them?? I'll be on the line at LAS on Friday @ 12:30


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Spill the beans, who was it?


Call Brad so I can get off the phone


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> just checkin in...was counting my pennies. thinking of a new cbe sight...anybody use them?? I'll be on the line at LAS on Friday @ 12:30


You mean one of these :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

archerpap said:


> just checkin in...was counting my pennies. thinking of a new cbe sight...anybody use them?? I'll be on the line at LAS on Friday @ 12:30


I don't but I know some folks that do and heve messed with them some. 

I'll be shooting that line as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You mean one of these :wink:


:wink:Thats the one...well quad lite 3d. I'm figuring on indoors at first, since my shibuya has the scale on the side for field, but if i really like it, i'll figure it outside


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #6....and it's time for 2 people to hit the sticks.....or the PINE to those taking the walk

Moparrmatty....and thunderbolt....how sweet...syrup sweet.... is it that you two get to go to the PINE together.....

Spoon13 - 33 32 32 31 32 33 30 32 33 32
Moparmatty - 32 31 32 32 30 *31 *31 31 31 31
Hornet - 32 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 33 31
pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 33 33 32
Crag- 32 30 31 32 30 33 30 30 33 33
thunderbolt - 32 32 33 31 30 *31 *29 30 30 30
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Va Vince 32 31 31 32 33 32 33 32 31 31
Bill "The Hammer" Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 31 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> :wink:Thats the one...well quad lite 3d. I'm figuring on indoors at first, since my shibuya has the scale on the side for field, but if i really like it, i'll figure it outside


mine is the target model....with clicks. Rumor has it that one with a scale is coming.....call Eric or Adam and see if you can get them to drop the info. My reliable source told me that one would be out this year though. :wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Call Brad so I can get off the phone


Its pass my bedtime....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Its pass my bedtime....


your going to sleep these days are you? 

I am gonna get you some sleeping juice for X-Mas


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

the scale is no biggie, but makes it easier to get marks for AA and now AM. I talked to Shane and Jesse, and they basically set their's up and measured with a dial calipers. Guess it worked for Jesse the way he shoot at Nat's!! I don't have any experience setting them up this way, but can't be rocket science either.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #7....and it's time for two people to head over to PINE heaven....

Spooner and Crag.....sorry boys....put the bows down and get a splinter and a cookie....:wink:


Spoon13 - 33 32 32 31 32 33 *30 *32 33 32
Hornet - 32 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 33 31
pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 33 33 32
Crag- 32 30 31 32 30 33 *30 *30 33 33
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Va Vince 32 31 31 32 33 32 33 32 31 31
Bill "The Hammer" Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 31 33 33


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> mine is the target model....with clicks. Rumor has it that one with a scale is coming.....call Eric or Adam and see if you can get them to drop the info. My reliable source told me that one would be out this year though. :wink:


I thought I heard Sunday night that one exists but. I'll check wth my "folks" and see what I can find.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

So close, so close.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> the scale is no biggie, but makes it easier to get marks for AA and now AM. I talked to Shane and Jesse, and they basically set their's up and measured with a dial calipers. Guess it worked for Jesse the way he shoot at Nat's!! I don't have any experience setting them up this way, but can't be rocket science either.


I plan on just printing out a MFG scale from OT2 and placing it up against marks...I have directions around here from Joe to print tapes....lord knows I am not shooting them all in :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> I thought I heard Sunday night that one exists but. I'll check wth my "folks" and see what I can find.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If what I was told is correct....and considering MY source and who told him....I know they are out there being tested :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> If what I was told is correct....and considering MY source and who told him....I know they are out there being tested :wink:


The one my "guy" had was like yours, with the marks on the dial. I am pretty sure he referenced his "other one" and said it had a scale on the side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> If what I was told is correct....and considering MY source and who told him....I know they are out there being tested :wink:


I'll test one!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # 8.....and it looks like The Hammer hit his thumb this end:doh: See if you can use that Hammer to tighten up the PINE while your over there 

and I need you 2X shooters back on the line....that would be pennysdad....archerpap....and Va Vince


Hornet - 32 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 33 31
pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 33 33 32
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Va Vince 32 31 31 32 33 32 33 32 31 31
Bill "The Hammer" Hamlin - 32 33 32 33 32 33 33 *31 *33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> I'll test one!!


the only thing I don't like about the sight...actually there are two things. 

The lock on the windage unit....and the fact that you can't take the scope off for travel.:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Va Vince....looks like you can officially go to bed now......but not until you put the tweezers to those PINE splinters 

pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
Va Vince 32 31 31 32 33 32 33 32 *31 *31


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #9....... who is gonna stay alive and make it to the FINALS? :noidea:

Holy crap.....this is a first....No body get's set down this end....all 33s :faint:

Hornet - 32 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 33 31
pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 33 33 32
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #9....... who is gonna stay alive and make it to the FINALS? :noidea:
> 
> Holy crap.....this is a first....No body get's set down this end....all 33s :faint:
> 
> ...


Bye-Bye in end 10 for Hornet


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Bye-Bye in end 10 for Hornet


HAHA...and X Hunter sneaks in just in time...LOL


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> HAHA...and X Hunter sneaks in just in time...LOL


Oh I been here... It's just hard to type and give the Ole' VE a lashing at the same time


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> the only thing I don't like about the sight...actually there are two things.
> 
> The lock on the windage unit....and the fact that you can't take the scope off for travel.:embara:


That may come into a problem flying around on them big airplanes. We all know how gentle those baggage handlers are!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Oh I been here... It's just hard to type and give the Ole' VE a lashing at the same time


You must be gentle with it...you must learn to hug it, and squeeze it, and stroke it!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #10....and I am not gonna be around for the end 

But it seems we also have a RULES Violation 

Rule #1.6 B of the Sitdown states: No looking ahead....

so it looks like it time for X Hunter to dig into that quiver and see if he can find a something to remove those PINE splinters :doh: :moon:


Hornet - 32 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 33 *31*
pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
*X Hunter 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 33 33 32*
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats to our 3 finalist this week :clap:



pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 32
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> You must be gentle with it...you must learn to hug it, and squeeze it, and stroke it!!!


Hell I just drug it 34 miles behind the truck because she just being contrary to be contrary now... I giving her one last attempt to be set straight tomorrow!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #10....and I am not gonna be around for the end
> 
> But it seems we also have a RULES Violation
> 
> ...




```

```
dang yutes'... they just don't learn.. !! 
:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> That may come into a problem flying around on them big airplanes. We all know how gentle those baggage handlers are!!


I talked to Shane about it a couple right after I got mine when it hit me that they don't come off....he said he carries his in his carry on luggage. 

I am sure you could get a bigger pistol or bino case and it would fit in there and go in your luggage. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #10....and I am not gonna be around for the end
> 
> But it seems we also have a RULES Violation
> 
> ...



Damn Hornet those black spirals Just up and disapared..... Oh well YOUR loss


By the way any numbskull could have seen that coming....Even southpaaw!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> dang yutes'... they just don't learn.. !!
> :wink:


We warned everyone several times already this year.....:wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

brown hornet said:


> end #10....and i am not gonna be around for the end
> 
> But it seems we also have a rules violation
> 
> ...



ouch!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Damn Hornet those black spirals Just up and disapared..... Oh well YOUR loss
> 
> 
> By the way any numbskull could have seen that coming....Even southpaaw!!!


Seeing and posting are two different things :wink:

and I know people....that new bow of yours just got pushed back a couple more months :doh:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I talked to Shane about it a couple right after I got mine when it hit me that they don't come off....he said he carries his in his carry on luggage.
> 
> I am sure you could get a bigger pistol or bino case and it would fit in there and go in your luggage. :wink:


My problem is that my pistol case is full, well, with my PISTOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> We warned everyone several times already this year.....:wink:


Im sorry Hornet but that stinging pain you felt....... Was the TRUTH.... Don't hate me cause it hurt!!!:mg:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Seeing and posting are two different things :wink:
> 
> and I know people....that new bow of yours just got pushed back a couple more months :doh:


What new bow?????


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I think your only allowed to post on your own future demise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #10....and I am not gonna be around for the end
> 
> But it seems we also have a RULES Violation
> 
> ...


:chortle:

Guess the leeson here is not to mouth off to the person running the show. 

:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Im sorry Hornet but that stinging pain you felt....... Was the TRUTH.... Don't hate me cause it hurt!!!:mg:


aint' hatin'....I knew I was gone.....

but gotta teach the kids a lesson.....just like how Ochocinco get's higher fines then everyone else so they don't have to fine more people.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

The booth is challenging the ruling on the line!!!!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Ocho ain't worried about any fines. He's got way more money than he has talent. But righ now he's crying over his teammate Chris Henry who is barely hanging on to his life after his accident today...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here we go folks.....time to get the finals rolling....we had to wait for pennysdad to run to the little archer's room....he hasn't been here before and was nervous

Looks like to keep the finals fresh and you all guessing....we are going backwards starting on end #10 :eek"

SORRY pennysdad.....but you could have waited another 2 mins to drain the lizard



pennysdad- 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 33 *32*
archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hdracer said:


> Ocho ain't worried about any fines. He's got way more money than he has talent. But righ now he's crying over his teammate Chris Henry who is barely hanging on to his life after his accident today...


That isn't funny....at all :nono:

and for the record....ocho has a ton of talent.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> The booth is challenging the ruling on the line!!!!!


well since I am the one that goes under the curtain and the one with the mic.....

the call on the field stands.....Brad gets a cookie and a set of tweezers :darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That isn't funny....at all :nono:
> 
> and for the record....ocho has a ton of talent.....


Yea in the running his mouth and showing his arse department!!!!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

No, I meant that seriously. He's been twittering on the web about the accident. I wasn't being funny about the accident. You're right about his talent--but he just chooses not to use it on a regular basis....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> well since I am the one that goes under the curtain and the one with the mic.....
> 
> the call on the field stands.....Brad gets a cookie and a set of tweezers :darkbeer:


OOOOOOOh.... Cookies


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Now we have the a battle folks....is it gonna be the guy that's can shoot gold but not green.....or the Kangaroo Kid?

They are all tied up still....one more end.

archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Yea in the running his mouth and showing his arse department!!!!!


Looks like we need to change your name to Ocho Hunter......


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now we have the a battle folks....is it gonna be the guy that's can shoot gold but not green.....or the Kangaroo Kid?
> 
> They are all tied up still....one more end.
> 
> ...


I know who wins.....(and it sure as hell aint Hornet!!) but I aint talkin i learned my lesson!!!!!

It's marcus



Mabey.....:wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Ocho did kick well that one game...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well folks....this one went down to the wire.....

But it looks like my man from Pa...archerpap...couldn't stop The Kangaroo Kid from taking the title back Down Unda'.....

Congrats Marcus....and to archerpap for finishing 2nd and pennysdad for taking 3rd......

The Kangaroo Kid has stepped up and has multiple victories this year......some may say this one needs an * well really only one will say that. :chortle: But good shooting buddy. :darkbeer:



archerpap - 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 *32 *33 33
Marcus - 32 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 


and for the record....Ocho Hunter....ya still dun good this week :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Looks like we need to change your name to Ocho Hunter......


Nope I havent had to pay any fines!!! Other than PINE


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice shooting Marcus!!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #4.....and it looks like hdracer gets to shoot NOMORE :doh: hope you aren't allergic to PINE.....
> 
> while your up though....run over and see if the cookies are ready to come out of the oven....nana didn't show up this week so I did a little baking :wink:
> 
> ...



Shot a score, but couldn't get them in... :noidea:



archerpap said:


> You must be gentle with it...you must learn to hug it, and squeeze it, and stroke it!!!


You still talking archery??? :wink:



X Hunter said:


> OOOOOOOh.... Cookies


Just remember... I didn't bake these.... And Brad.... ya got crumbs on yer chin...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Nope I havent had to pay any fines!!! Other than PINE


That's just because our pay is low


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Now...if I gets one of them there cbe's, I'm thinking maybe a new lens. Where'd I find these DY lenses at??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> Now...if I gets one of them there cbe's, I'm thinking maybe a new lens. Where'd I find these DY lenses at??


I don't know if the CBE will help....but it is a lot stiffer and more solid then what I was shooting :wink:

as for the lens.....just get up with Jesse he should have some....if not send Yankee a PM or call him


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great shooting Marcus. 

Again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nanayak said:


> Just remember... I didn't bake these.... And Brad.... ya got crumbs on yer chin...


My cookie baking skills are off the chain....don't hate.:wink:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lol!*



Brown Hornet said:


> Here we go folks.....time to get the finals rolling....we had to wait for pennysdad to run to the little archer's room....he hasn't been here before and was nervous
> 
> Looks like to keep the finals fresh and you all guessing....we are going backwards starting on end #10 :eek"
> 
> ...


I needed a smoke! LOL!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> My cookie baking skills are off the chain....don't hate.:wink:




:wink:



pennysdad said:


> I needed a smoke! LOL!!


Same here....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Good shooting everyone...

Dragon huh...:dontknow:

Guess I gotta work on that recurve some more.... where did all the guys shooting 19s last couple of weeks go???


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry I missed this week, but brown showed up at my door with a brand new shiny Contender elite that needed its first loving touches applied:wink: See you all next week!
John


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

My scores the last week have been embarassing. 11# holding weight just ain't gettin' er done! :doh:

I'm dumping this mini M-pro cam and goin back to the Fury or fury-X!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

CherryJu1ce said:


> My scores the last week have been embarassing.


And this is different than any other week? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> Sorry I missed this week, but brown showed up at my door with a brand new shiny Contender elite that needed its first loving touches applied:wink: See you all next week!
> John


uuhhh ohhhh.....the beast is back:wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> uuhhh ohhhh.....the beast is back:wink:


We'll see! She's a shooter for sure, just got to get the DL dialed in and working on weighting it down. Got a little up and down bobble to smooth out. The bow is lighter than I expected. May be moving to the 17 oz wt:wink:
John


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> My cookie baking skills are off the chain....don't hate.:wink:


btw.... got Toll House and Reese's PB Cup cookies for the next one... got 2 special care packages to work on... :wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Good shooting everyone...
> 
> Dragon huh...:dontknow:
> 
> Guess I gotta work on that recurve some more.... *where did all the guys shooting 19s last couple of weeks go*???


All the 32's & 33's shot on each end scared 'em away would be my guess. Why submit a score if there isn't a snowball's chance in Hades of making it out of the first end? I know my scores are no where near good enough to finish in the top 5 but what the heck, why not shoot? The tough part is getting outside and shooting when it's snowing and in the 20's.


----------

